
Show HN: Engineered.At - Tech dev blog aggregator with an HN-style interface - dchuk
https://engineered.at
======
dchuk
I have a lot more to do on this but figured hey let's share it since it's
online.

This is a feed aggregator of about 500+ blogs that are pulled in automatically
and fed through an HN/Reddit style interface.

Was a fun little thing to build with Rails. Nothing fancy, just using
Turbolinks and Rails SJR for some ajax stuff.

Please submit your blog if you have one!

